# Joey Likes Me!



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

After taking in some good advise from Bea and Ally, me and my Joey are best of friends.

My fiance moved out for a while to accomodate a new job and it was the perfect opportunity for me and Joey to bond. After many many days of giving him lots of attention, he finally started to trust me and even lets me pet his head and wiggle his beak. Joey loves taking naps on my chest, and will sing to me. I even taught him a chirping noise and he does it for me all the time now. My fiance can whistle and birds love that. I can't whistle at all so I make a kissing noise and I can't believe it works just as well.

I also found out that he really loves 'The Pussycat Dolls' and I have video of him dancing up a storm to it. 

I used to have a fear of birds, but now I can truly say that my Joey is the best friend and pet. I love him so much and even gave him a nickname 'Goober' cause he always gets seed casings stuck on his face and in his nose. He's a slob when he eats.


Thank you Ally and Bea for giving me the encouragement to stick it out with my little Goob. 

Allie.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

That's really great to hear! I'm glad things changed for you and he's also close to you now! Your fiance moving out for a little while may have helped more then you realize. I also can't whistle and make the kissy noises..lol

PS. I'd love to see the video whenever you get a chance.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

That is great Allie, I am so glad he has warmed up to you, and now you will enjoy having him even more!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

Is there a way to download videos here?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats great  I can't whissel so I do do do  I would love to see the video as well. I just put mine on you tube and post a link.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats great that you are bonding  you can also use photobucket for videos


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

That's so great that you've been able to bond with Joey!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Has he made an progress in training ??


----------

